
YouTube Gaming grew its streamer base by 343% in 2017, Twitch by 197% - spacemanspiffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/25/youtube-gaming-grew-its-streamer-base-by-343-in-2017-twitch-by-197/
======
AviGandhi
YouTube’s gaming vertical is 3x bigger than Twitch by audience size, and 4-5x
bigger by # of creators. That’s primarily driven by on-demand viewing and the
demographic differences between people who watch live (older, grew up w TV,
watch passively) and people who watch VOD (younger, prefer to watch what and
when they want, prefer personality-driven content, etc).

Twitch is big and buzzy because it was VC-backed and acquired, but YouTube
dominates gaming media.

